# Travel Destinations > North America >  Although the impact of these changes

## haoxiuyun

Although the impact of these changes is still to be seen the effects are evident, they seem to be one of the most potent measures any studio has ever taken to fight outside abuse of their structures to gain financial advantage. If the game succeeds, similar measures can be visible throughout the MMO region in the next.

Jagex has introduced that when 18 years of being the battleground for PvP, Duel Arena could be going away from RuneScape and a brand new place could be opened. RuneScape is set to unveil Het's Oasis and features an entirely new environment, new skills and new mini-quests for players to play.

This week, with The Oasis Restoration, players could be asked to help in the transformation to the Duel Arena following a cataclysmic earthquake that has devastated the entire area. The players must draw collectively to show the ruins of the region from "a blood-soaked pit for combat, that has seen heroes who have gambled their fortunes in single-on-1 match, and an idyllic oasis."

The participants will reconstruct the space and take on everyday tasks in order to give them rewards, primarily based entirely on their advancement. People who participate in the event will receive other rewards during the event, including of a brand-new crocodile pet, name desolate tract beauty armour and shoes 'Gators'.

After the 2-week network occasion the newly rebuilt location could be described as Het's Island - a spot of getting to know and exploration with new talent-associated material for those looking to improve their Agility and Hunter capabilities. If you want to know more about OSRS Gold  , you can join me visit rsgoldfast.

----------

